# 17 Year Old Female - Six Pack Help!



## Andreakaden (Feb 8, 2013)

Im 17 year old girl, attempting to get a solid 6 pack like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you think 6 months is a sufficient amount of time if im working out 5 days a week, doing a tailored work out 3 times and then boxing and 'super circuit' on the other two days. The tailored work out consists of 


*Excercise*
*Reps*
*Weight*
*Date:*
*_________*
*Date:*
*________*
*Date:*
*________*
*Date:*
*_________*
*Date:*
*_________*
*Date:*
*_________*
*Date:*
*_________*
10 minutes on cross-trainer, level 15 
(30 seconds fast, 30 easy)
1
N/A














Super set!
15 seated leg press, 10kg
15 jump squats
3
10kg














Super Set!
15 Seated Hamstring curl, 8kg
15 jump lunges
3
8kg














10 minutes on bike, level 8.
(30 seconds fast, 30 seconds easy)
1
N/A














Super Set!
15 Lat pull downs, 3kg
15 hanging leg raises
3
3kg














15/12/10/8
Push ups & sit ups
1
N/A














Super Set!
15 Upright rows (10kg bar)
50 mountain climbers
3
10kg














7x7x7
Bicep curls (3kg) 
down to half way, half way to up, then all the way.
3
3kg














4x tabata sets


Sit ups           2. Leg raises
Toe touches   4. plank
1
N/A














STRETCH AND BE PROUD AS FUCK BECAUSE YOU?RE DONE!
1
N/A















 

Haha sorry, thats the workout card i made.. easiest way to show the work out.

But yeah. ive been at it for about 4 weeks now, and my current physique is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the photo doesnt do great justice, but i have the top two abs just visible.
And when i tense differently, i have the middle line all the way down. 
Im a size 6-8 in Australian sizes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah, any tips for getting nice abs quickly, and also if anyone can tell me if my goal is achievable or not at my current work out regime.
Also, If anyone has a good diet and nutrition plan for a 17 year old girl looking to get abs,please send!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 8, 2013)

You're nearly there. The other key piece is what does your current diet look like? Just aerobic stuff isn't the primary drive - you also want to be sure you're building / maintaining enough muscle that you don't just end up catabolizing everything and going skinny fat. Also at your age you don't want to under eat because you're at your prime in terms of natural growth hormone production and energy levels, but also you don't want to drop your bodyfat so much that your natural estrogen process (menstrual cycle) gets impacted. All of that training you listed needs to be fueled by the meals you eat.

Can you post what you are currently eating? If you're not sure, keep a food journal for a week, or at least write down what you eat today or tomorrow. Then recommend you put that in a food counts program like FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal - it will show you the total calories and macronutrient breakdown (% and grams of protein /fats / carbs).


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 8, 2013)

You look pretty close already...


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 8, 2013)

Get a dark tan like that girl and your abs will show better.


----------



## Andreakaden (Feb 8, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> You're nearly there. The other key piece is what does your current diet look like? Just aerobic stuff isn't the primary drive - you also want to be sure you're building / maintaining enough muscle that you don't just end up catabolizing everything and going skinny fat. Also at your age you don't want to under eat because you're at your prime in terms of natural growth hormone production and energy levels, but also you don't want to drop your bodyfat so much that your natural estrogen process (menstrual cycle) gets impacted. All of that training you listed needs to be fueled by the meals you eat.
> 
> Can you post what you are currently eating? If you're not sure, keep a food journal for a week, or at least write down what you eat today or tomorrow. Then recommend you put that in a food counts program like FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal - it will show you the total calories and macronutrient breakdown (% and grams of protein /fats / carbs).



I dont really 'plan' my eating yet. but i try to eat as healthily as i can. i only drink water, and an occasional glass of milk. Usually i have like 4 or 5 small meals a day to keep me fuelled father than three large ones. But yeah, i think i'll have to keep an eating journal for a week, then i'll post it for you. I try to stay away from white breads and pasta's if i do have bread or pasts, its wholegrain. i have quite a bit of fruit in my diet. and being South african, meat is a staple. so i will usually have some sort of steak or chicken every day, at most meals. sometimes even as a snack i'll have biltong, which is dried meat (really high protein content). I also got BSC body for women shakes. i was having one of them a day before working out, but it tasted really gross so i haven't had it for about a week now. maybe i should keep going with it? im also looking into getting D-fine8 and Evolve WPI? Thoughts? Thanks so much for your help. Also - does 'your nearly there' mean that my goal to have the 6 pack is achievable by july if i keep going at my current work out regime?


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 8, 2013)

My point is that the training is great but we don't know the details of your diet. I frequently see people who train like crazy and then ask why they aren't getting the results they envision. They say they 'eat clean', but if they aren't getting the results they envision, its probably because something isn't optimized in their diets. So the diet can support or negate whatever training you are doing.


----------



## Andreakaden (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah, i understand. hence why i said i'll keep a food diary for a week to post to you guys.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 9, 2013)

Going from where you are now to the picture of the woman you posted will not take you anywhere near 6 months if your diet is on point. Maybe a few weeks at best. Once you are as lean as you already are, a good diet is the only way to continue to see improvements in fat loss


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 11, 2013)

I see what sassy sees. I don't think cutting calories or adding cardio to drop more fat is whats going to bring those last abs in.  Though keep in mind the woman in the photo does NOT walk around that lean all year.  Maybe all summer 

It looks like you are doing the following ab work three times a week: planks, Sit ups, hanging leg raises.  Am I missing any?
Sit ups are mostly for the hip flexors.  I am NOT a fan of planks for abs.

If you want to build your abs up and replace that little softness (by which I mean it is very little you are VERY LEAN aleady) with muscle you need to start doing weighted ab work.  You don't need to lose weight or really even lose much fat but you do need to add muscle. What you post that you eat sounds great. As long as it is enough total calories keep doing your workouts but add a significant amount of weighted ab work.  Also add ab wheel rollouts which will become weighted as you get more advanced with them (weight plate on the back)


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know everyone always fixates on getting the Six Pack. Your genetic ab structure and thickness is partially based on what you are born with. You can then further develop their thickness as AgentYes says w/ the weighted lifting. The caveat with this is that you are developing that muscle and that can then actually make you look thicker because you are building the muscle. But just simply to get what you have to show, is all about adjusting your diet. As I mentioned, you are not all that far away - but you are also 17  years old, where I don't know what your current natural estrogen activity is - when I was that age, I was a bag o' estrogen. That is not something I would make any suggestion on trying to manipulate because it is what makes you you, and also is a critical step in your growth from child to adult. But you can usually make small tweaks to optimize your diet to get to a little bit of fat loss. Further you can't spot reduce so you can't spend a lot of time trying to "sit up away" bodyfat in that area.

And w/ expectations - not everyone walks around w/ abs all day long like that model. I personally don't have great genetic abs and I'm still a bit of a bag o' estrogen so I fight hard to get my abs to show at competition time. I'd not get really hung up on it whether or not you can have that model's six pack (and btw you also don't know how much of that is airbrushed and dieted down for THAT day of THAT shoot.)

For this whole effort, I would tell you to start by posting up your diet or as close to average representation of it and we can probably make a couple minor tweaks to get you closer.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 11, 2013)

You could be there in three months if you wanted to be. It's just how strict you want to eat.  And by strict I don't mean eating salad all day.  I mean tracking your intake and calories and adjusting accordingly.  You also don't need to do alot of working out to make that happen. But it's like Sassy says... it's harder for females and you're young.  Getting competition level lean is an extreme for most people and even more extreme for women.  You're asking for a testosterone like affect.  It's like so many women want the best of both worlds, have their cake and eat it too, it's the media and magazines that make this stuff look like, yes, women are always walking around with six packs.  I would bet half of them you see in pics and tv and mags don't, they diet down for that photoshoot or opportunity and then it's back a bit softer in a week.  You're designed to hold more fat, it's what helped get our civilization into the year 2013.  It's kinda not natural for most females, and you all tend to beat your metabolisms ass trying to get lean. And you do not want to be in a position where you're doing a bunch of cardio trying to get lean.   I agree to post up your intake.  Good luck.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 11, 2013)

You could be there in three months if you wanted to be. It's just how strict you want to eat.  And by strict I don't mean eating salad all day.  I mean tracking your intake and calories and adjusting accordingly.  You also don't need to do alot of working out to make that happen.As you can see, we're asking more about your dietary intake. It's way more about that! As  you can see the industry has many thinking it's about the workout. But it's like Sassy says... it's harder for females and you're young. You are still developing.    Getting competition level lean is an extreme for most people and even more extreme for women.  You're asking for a testosterone like affect.  It's like so many women want the best of both worlds, have their cake and eat it too, it's the media and magazines that make this stuff look like, yes, women are always walking around with six packs.  I would bet half of them you see in pics and tv and mags don't, they diet down for that photoshoot or opportunity and then it's back a bit softer in a week.  You're designed to hold more fat, it's what helped get our civilization into the year 2013.  It's kinda not natural for most females, and you all tend to beat your metabolisms ass trying to get lean. And you do not want to be in a position where you're doing a bunch of cardio trying to get lean.  Hell, like other say, you look just fine now.   I agree to post up your intake.  Good luck.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh well, can't delete the old post anymore.


----------



## Andreakaden (Feb 12, 2013)

When i was even younger i would do 200 crunches a night, and some other ab works and with an eating habit that definitely wasn't up to scratch, saw the top two abs quite nicely. So i know its possible for me to get them. ive just always given up before they're all visible. So i'm aiming to go all the way this time.. and keep them. Im tracking my eating for the week, so i'll post that up when the week is up for my tracking. But thanks for all your input! I'll start adding some Ab roll out Tabata sets. Any other weighted ab workouts you can reccomend? anyone?


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 13, 2013)

Andreakaden said:


> When i was even younger i would do 200 crunches a night, and some other ab works and with an eating habit that definitely wasn't up to scratch, saw the top two abs quite nicely. So i know its possible for me to get them. ive just always given up before they're all visible. So i'm aiming to go all the way this time.. and keep them. Im tracking my eating for the week, so i'll post that up when the week is up for my tracking. But thanks for all your input! I'll start adding some Ab roll out Tabata sets. Any other weighted ab workouts you can reccomend? anyone?



Do you work out in a gym?  Decline sit ups with a weight plate on the chest is a pretty easy one to jerry rig even if you don't have a full gym.  Or a dumbell on the chest. (Decline Crunches) also I don't see ANY benefit to doing these tabata style.


----------



## Andreakaden (Feb 13, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Do you work out in a gym?  Decline sit ups with a weight plate on the chest is a pretty easy one to jerry rig even if you don't have a full gym.  Or a dumbell on the chest. (Decline Crunches) also I don't see ANY benefit to doing these tabata style.



I work out at my universities Gym. its pretty old school, it it has enough gear to get the job done. My Old personal trainor told me to do tabata. I think its actually really good. 8 rounds, 20 seconds on 10 seconds off. In the 20 seconds you go as hard out as you can. it works you out pretty sweet. and i do quite a few sets.
I'll give all your weighted ab work outs a go, got any more? just list them and i'll see what i can do.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 14, 2013)

Andreakaden said:


> I work out at my universities Gym. its pretty old school, it it has enough gear to get the job done. My Old personal trainor told me to do tabata. I think its actually really good. 8 rounds, 20 seconds on 10 seconds off. In the 20 seconds you go as hard out as you can. it works you out pretty sweet. and i do quite a few sets.
> I'll give all your weighted ab work outs a go, got any more? just list them and i'll see what i can do.
> 
> Thanks once again!




Tabata is great for fat burning totally agree.  To build up your muscles you are going to want to add several workouts that are bodybuilder style ab workouts - pro tip: bodybuilders don't do tabata.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 14, 2013)

But to be clear - Abs are made in the kitchen. You're looking to lean out enough, particularly in the areas where women tend to carry more bodyfat (estrogen driven). You aren't calling out any other muscle group so you dont' need to go hard at it e.g. fighting to get striated glutes are quad detail (most non-competitor women don't care about that) - so you don't have to fight estrogen bodyfat as much as most. But diet is your first place to start.


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Feb 14, 2013)

Can I just say that this has been a great read. The girl I'm seeing has been saying forever she wanted to get her 6 pack back from a few years ago. Her plan was to starve herself (not literally, but kind of), and do ridiculous amounts of cardio and "toning stuff" in the gym. No matter how I said it, she never got that diet and training would get her to show her abs, and weighted abs would make them pop. This thread changed that. You ladies rock. Sassy and AY are bosses, and good luck to you OP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

